# Compressing CO2 with Air Compressor



## co2compressor? (Aug 4, 2021)

Looking for safety advice for a CO2 capture and release project.

So, there's a greenhouse with a few propane heaters that run at night, during the winter. I want to capture CO2 from the exhaust of these heaters with an air compressor, then release it during the day to enrich CO2 levels. 

My question is:
Is it safe to capture and store (mostly) pure CO2 with a normal air compressor in normal air compressor tanks? The CO2 will be stored at ~ 135 PSI. Assume that we will have gotten water vapor out of the exhaust and cooled it down near room temperature by the time it reaches the air compressor intake.

I think it should be safe, but I want to be sure. CO2 shouldn't react with anything in the air compressor or tank, and it isn't much denser than air (~1.5x denser).

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

there is a difference of CO and CO2.

engines mostly produce CO....

you need an air scrubber to separate this ... pricey stuff...
and CO2 is corrosive to steel tanks.... that carbonize acid thing.
so your tank can go thin over time. at least on an standard air compressor tank.
be care full.

find a good lab geek or lab engineer to help on this.


----------

